# Frontosa wont eat



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I had a holding Frontosa that released her fry but somewhere along the line banged in to a rock and had a gash on her head
It has been a couple of weeks now and since the fry have been taken out she has not eaten
I have been treating with epsom salt, but to no avail
I do not know if Fronts get bloat, but if it has bloat, other than epsom salt I cannot treat with any other medications
What options do I have


----------



## tacs (Jun 15, 2020)

Does she put food in her mouth and spit it out or does she just not eat? How big is she and how is she behaving otherwise? How is the wound on her head looking? What do you normally feed your fronts and have you tried to entice her with soaking it in some Seachem garlic?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Its an adult female who had a batch of fry a few weeks ago
at first I thought she banged her head but now a second wound opened up
she eats sometimes now
I got my hands on some metro and treating with that now Day 4 today almost full water change daily plus epsom salt and the Metro
My Fronts are usually fed Northfin pellets 
She is very docile now and usually just swims around slowly in her med tank


----------



## tacs (Jun 15, 2020)

What do the wounds look like? Can you post a pic. I'm not the greatest with sick fish but if she eats some then I don't think it is a parasite. If you think there is some internal parasite you could soak her food in metro and garlic and entice her to get some in her. It would be more effective inside of her than in the tank alone. I say good call on the epsom salts.

If she has wounds popping up for no reason that seems like it could be the focus.

Good luck and post a pic if you can.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes post a pic. Are the wounds fuzzy or did they start out fuzzy? Google columnaris and see if it looks like your fish.


----------

